# clubs lenght for short golfers....



## frenchie (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi all, I am a new member, from Québec Canada. I have begin golfing 3 years ago. I am 53 years old, lefty golfer (hockey habits...) 5' 5'' tall
My average score is around 100 (my best ever gave was 89)
I have my own philosophy regarding clubs lenght versus golfer's height.
ex: Why a 6'2'' guy will use same lenght's club as a 5' 5'' guy ?
Last week while golfing a friend told me, I should choke my club so the toe of the club head would be more flat (or less up in the air) Doing so, would promote a better chance to hit the ball on the ''sweet spot'' 
So to me it make a lot of sence ! I would like to heard from experienced golfers if this ''philosophie'' is true. Perhaps speciel clubs (shorter) would improve my overall golfing ??

thank you all


----------



## rainorshinegolf (Sep 20, 2017)

Most people will have an arm length in proportion to their overall height. In some cases, if you find that you are more comfortable with shorter length clubs (this is fine), DEFINITELY make sure to get fitted for the proper lie angle.


----------



## grumpygopher (May 29, 2016)

rainorshinegolf said:


> Most people will have an arm length in proportion to their overall height. In some cases, if you find that you are more comfortable with shorter length clubs (this is fine), DEFINITELY make sure to get fitted for the proper lie angle.


Exactly!! But think about it again.


----------

